# {SOLVED} "Invalid system disk..." error statement



## philhar (Jan 30, 2000)

I have a new P100 with 16 RAM. I wish to load DOS 6.22. I have a 1gb hardisk which I have checked for good working order. On starting up all seems to be in good order until it looks for a boot disk, it seems to check disk "A" then makes the error statement "Invalid
system disk...". 

I have tried a new 3.5 drive. I have tried various boot disks but the result is always the same.

------------------


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Check CMOS and make sure you are set to boot from A,C - it sounds like you are set to C,A


----------



## philhar (Jan 30, 2000)

I am sory I omitted to say that I have checked the bios and boot order is "A", "C".
It would apppear that it tries to read the boot disk in "A" but cannot. I realise that the obvious solution is that the boot disc is actually invalid but as a last resort I used a WIN 98 boot disk that I know for sure is OK
still the same result. The hard disk is empty so at least it should have started the boot.


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Ok - try unhooking the HD and booting from floppy. Sometimes if the boot partition is messed up you can't even boot from floppy.

If that doesn't work, maybe your floppy drive is bad...


----------



## TABORGJ (Apr 22, 1999)

Hi:
Check all your ribbon connections,and try running diskfix or scandisk from floppy drive
A: It could be a corupted boot sector on your C: drive. If it don't stop on A: drive for access, Create a system disk from another computer. Worst gets to worst, You could start from scratch with Disk Manager.

Good Luck


----------



## philhar (Jan 30, 2000)

Thank you everyone for your help. TABORGJ hit the jackpot. It was a faulty floppy cable. I should have checked that first but it did not cross my mind (I am a learner, slow at that).

It has been an interesting exercise, if 
somewhat frustrating. Thanks again
Phil


----------

